
IBM introduces “Pointing Stick” (TrackPoint) (1990) - ericpruitt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4Ss6F1qIHU
======
paypalcust83
Noice find. TBH, on my T480, I only use the trackpad because the pstick is a
smallish, delta-only pointing device that takes too long for me... it's too
much like moving a cursor around with a joystick for my taste. YMMV and there
are different cursor-moving religions.

------
simonblack
Otherwise known by its NSFW name, the 'clitmouse'.

